# my burried not-so-deep



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm really happy with how this turned out!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I think that turned out nicely...er, I mean ghastly...


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Great idea. It looks good.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks great at night. Wish I would have done the red light and not the strobe now.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

that is nice Nick...


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I really like this prop. Simple. That deep red light looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like props that look as if they're telling a story. It's as if the kneeling skellie is mourning the passing of his bony friend. Then again, perhaps he's on a shopping trip for spare bones.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work! I want one for next year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice Nick
great job


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

My new #1 prop project for next year. It looks great.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I really like this one, the red sets it off very well!


----------

